# ear vs hemlock branch



## cherrycutter (Aug 2, 2008)

Not an exciting injury but a very painful and avoidable one. Felling a large white oak with a dead hemlock at the base. cleared dead branches of hemlock from in front of oak to make face cut. Made face cut and went to back of tree. Two arm sized branches about head height behind the tree but not in the way of my saw. Made felling cut but sudden wind direction change brought oak back and pinched saw in tree. Got wedges and hammer but limbs now were in my way. broke first off by hand without problem. Grabbed second to snap it off and it slipped out of my had, came back and sent a 3-4inch "pungy stick" branch directly into my ear canal. 5 stitches and 10 days of absolute misery. I now clear ALL obstructions and wear the Stihl forestry helmet/ear/face protection system.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 2, 2008)

*Can you hear me now?*

OWWWW!!!!!!

Not the type of injury that you would expect. Could just of easily been an eye.

.


----------



## Husky137 (Aug 2, 2008)

cherrycutter said:


> I now clear ALL obstructions and wear the Stihl forestry helmet/ear/face protection system.



Good.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Aug 2, 2008)

I was bucking up a 42" Oak log, stuck a plastic wedge in the cut to keep it from pinching ! The cut opened instead, wedge dropped onto the chain & hit me in the mouth. About 12 stitches later ( Emergency Room ) & $3200.00 poorer I'm repaired. I think next time I'll wear my faceshield.


----------

